# Struggling



## Gaz 4313 (Oct 7, 2022)

I have tried to download app but nightmare for me I have old version but its asking for activation code can’t get That just wish things were easier I am brain dead with all this stuff on a iPad can’t download new app only been member 10 minutes think I had enough already.
The money does not bother me it’s ease of use I need and I can’t use this site.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 7, 2022)

Might be worth looking in the POI help and support forums to see if anybody else is having the same problems.






						POI file Help and Support
					

POI installation guides and advice.




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 7, 2022)

Even without the poi's I think you will find the site useful. Loads of technical help , local knowledge and even a bit of banter.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 7, 2022)

Hi and welcome  and stick with it I struggled with the downloading but found a geeky friend to help do it for me


----------



## izwozral (Oct 7, 2022)

Been there done that Gaz, I am at the Neanderthal level with technology. My advice is find a young person to do it for you. 

Oh, there is no point in asking how they did it or to show you, it just compounds the feeling of ineptitude because you won't know what the hell they are going on about!
Failing that ask one of the aged techy's on here, it will be the same result but they tend not to sneer quite so much. It shows they have no teeth!

Good luck.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 7, 2022)

Pssst, Word of caution, NEVER take advice from a man in a sparkling, green mankini.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 7, 2022)

Gaz 4313 said:


> I have tried to download app but nightmare for me I have old version but its asking for activation code can’t get That just wish things were easier I am brain dead with all this stuff on a iPad can’t download new app only been member 10 minutes think I had enough already.
> The money does not bother me it’s ease of use I need and I can’t use this site.


Please have a look here for instructions on the POI app useage:






						Wild Camping Location App Instructions
					

>  Wild Camping Location App Instructions  The link to the app is here: https://wildcamping.co.uk/app.php  Quick start guide  Use the search box, click near me or zoom the map in to make the markers appear.  Click the small blue question marks to get tips on using the app.   About the app  This...




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## alwaysared (Oct 7, 2022)

Hi Gaz,
There's no need to download any app, the POI's are now web based.






						Log in
					






					wildcamping.co.uk
				




Regards,
Del


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 7, 2022)

Welcome.
You're  on the right forum.
There's experts on everything on here. 
A few  of them even know what they'e talking about. 
There's bound to be one available  when they all sober up..

Any day soon..
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Oct 8, 2022)

Hi and welcome, From Torbay, Devon


----------



## jeanette (Oct 11, 2022)

Hi and welcome from County Durham


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 11, 2022)

Another answer to a plea for help falls on stony ground ...


----------



## alwaysared (Oct 12, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> Another answer to a plea for help falls on stony ground ...


Probably because the app is no lnoger needed and using the "Location App" link (see my post #8) at the top of the WC website works equally aswell   and nothing needs to be installed on your phone or tablet, it works with all operating (even Linux for Trev ) It evens show you wild camping spots along your route if you use it plan a trip. What more could you want? You could put a link to the "Location App" on your phone or tablets home screen if you want an easy way to access it along with a nice icon 

Regards,
Del


----------



## Geek (Oct 12, 2022)

There used to be two apps available, with almost identical names. Each had different problems. 

Both were replaced by a new "app" which is in fact just a web page with a fancy caching script attached. Just open the page in your browser. Ignore the "app". 

You can also download poi files to use with a satnav. They are supposed to be updated each month, but last time I looked (a week or so ago) they'd not been updated for nearly three months. 

I think the "app" database is updated with members' reports so should be more up to date.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 12, 2022)

Hi and welcome along, it’s worth trying to sort it as the site is superb.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 17, 2022)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome along, it’s worth trying to sort it as the site is superb.


I think they have left the building


----------

